# Did I really buy a Stihl 090?



## Bob Rooker (Mar 11, 2017)

I bought a saw that was advertised as a Stihl 090. The label/tag that told what model it is was "missing." It looked like it had been scraped off. How can I tell what model it is? The Serial Number is 1233318. The numbers on the underside of the air filter cover are 1106 084 0600 and below this number is 1111 091. Thanks for your help. Bob R


----------



## doubletrouble (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't help you on this one but you will probably get some help much faster if you post this in the chainsaw forum. Lots of knowledgeable people there to help out.


----------



## crotchclimber (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not aware of any model that looks similar to the 090. Does it look like this?


----------



## doubletrouble (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks like one to me but I am no Stihl expert by any means


----------



## Bob Rooker (Mar 11, 2017)

crotchclimber said:


> I'm not aware of any model that looks similar to the 090. Does it look like this?


It looks very much like that but not exactly. The handles are different and there is no brake on the saw I have. The STIHL logo on the pull starter cover is different, too. Mine does not have any orange in it and the letters are much bigger and appear steel like instead of paint. It may be that mine is an older model but I understand there is an 080 that is very similar to the 090. Don't know and don't know how to find out. Thanks.


----------



## crotchclimber (Mar 11, 2017)

Funny you noticed the chain brake. This is the only 090 I've seen that has one. Most do not. Also many will have a full wrap handle instead of the half wrap handle on the one in the photo. Logo emblems changed over the years. I have never heard of the 080; I didn't get any google hits on that model, so I don't think it exists.


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 11, 2017)

doesnt the 70 look the same just smaller cylinder carb etc


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 11, 2017)

nothing came up on dealer web site. unit must be too old to look up


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 11, 2017)

can you load up a pic


----------



## Bob Rooker (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll see what I can do on the pictures. When I bought it I replaced the muffler and carburetor. While doing this I inspected the cylinder and piston. They looked like new, not a scratch on them. It starts and runs great and handles a 4 foot bar with no trouble when I cut down and cut up a 42 inch hard Maple. If it was an 070 I don't believe it would have that much power. My 090(?) has a lot more power than my 075. I copied the Stihl chainsaw specs off Bill's Saw Shop site and it does not list an 080 so I guess crotchclimber is right about there not being one. I guess by process of elimination it must actually be an 090 unless it is an 084 or 088 but you say that only the 090 looks like the one in the great picture you sent and I don't believe they would have as much power as my 090(?) does. I have never seen a muffler like the one on the 090(?) I bought. Do you know if any other Stihl had this style muffler? I will check the Stihl site and see if they can tell me more about the saw, with the numbers I have. Thanks for your time and trouble and all the great information. PS I have run a few backhoes, myself, and still have a Case 580D I use on the farm.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 12, 2017)

070 will be smaller cc and a different decomp lay out.

That "brake handle" is just a hand guard most folks chucked em somewhere between the saw shop and the second stump.

Tear into it a bit stihl has been pretty good at labeling authentic parts


----------

